# Jonti's



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

This probably wont be a day-by-day update, but i will keep posting when i can.

Gonna start off by telling you of my latest acheivement. Deadlifts with barbell.

Did not think it was going to be possible, as i'm not wearing my false leg at the moment, so balance is an issue. By the time i got to do it, there was about 6 people watching me..no pressure then. my training partner, Mike (my son) stood beside my RHS just in case but i only bluddy done it, 12 reps, then added 10k on each side and done 10 reps, then another set of 10.

Another guy video'd it so i'm gonna get Mike to put it on You tube later.

Also done very deep squats on smith machine. Just with 20k on each side but ar$e right down to floor.

I'll update soon

1legged LeanWarrior


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers for the start


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Going down to Lakes Classic comp tomorrow, cheer on my mentor, MYB.

Yesterday was hard work in gym, supposed to be doing shoulders but only got half way through and just wasnt feeling it, came over tired, very quickly, so stopped before i done myself an injury by doing wrong technique just cause i couldnt really be bothered. Hams, Glute and quads feel like ive had a kicking..sore but'll be worth ti when ive got a wheel to die for. Had grilled chicken and lamb, with salad and chips last night (kebab)...my only cheat meal of the week and it slid down like a penguin in a vlevet wetsuit... had omelete and protein shake for supper.

Up early today (0530) with pup..had protein shake and wholegrain cereal so far, but getting hungry now so gonna have porridge. Not training today, but will go for crutch-walk later.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice to see you have started a journal Jon - you know I think you're fab so keep at it and keep logging it !!!!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, so here is the diet..same every day, bar Friday, when i have either a satay meal or chicken/lamb kebab.

Meal1. 0630 15g porridge,15g museli,15g baby rice, scoop protein, mix 3 raw eggs (whole) with 100ml boiling water and mix. OR

Protein shake, wholegrain cereal and 2slice wholemeal sandwich.

Meal2. 1000. 150g Chicken, 75g Brown Rice

Meal3. 1300. As above

Meal4. 1600 (on way home from work) protein shake, 2slice wholemeal sandwich.

WORKOUT 1700

Meal5. (approx 1830) Within 15 mins of workout: Chicken or steak (or turkey when i can get it) jacket potato and broccoli.

Meal 6. Protein shake, small omelette or tin tuna.

Drinks, Green Tea and dog loads of water,,approx 4litres per day.

Sweet things....occasional (truly occasional) couple of bits off a bar of choc.

Alcohol...not a drop for 11 Months.

Stats, 140lbs, fluctuating to 143lbs, 5!6" ...will do a measure of bodyparts shortly.

Training routine will follow, day by day next week.

All comments welcome.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

i know its only lightweight, but its a start


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so yesterday, i was at lakes classic supporting MYB and generally enjoying the buzz....its done two things to me:

1. made me realise that i am no-where near a standard to show, even if i could and

2. give me a kick up the 4rse to "give it more" when training..i NEED to up my game.

This might not be such a cr4p thread after all.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Chest night..not bad...warmed up with 32k dumbell press then 3 sets starting 37k, 42k, 45k to finish, so a PB with the 45's. reps of 10 full then 5 halfs, 8 full then 4 halfs, 6 full 3 halfs.

Flat bench, only managed to equal my PB at 125k including bar for 6 reps on last set of 3

Declined bench done one set of 20 reps with 20k, then upt it to 40k and done two slow slow deep sets of 15, very controlled.

Flye machine, 3 controlled slow sets of 15.

Cross over pulleys, 3 sets of 20, slow and pumped.

3 sets of shrugs to finish.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

did back yesterday...cracking workout.

Wide grip pull ups to warm up

Wide grip pull downs x 3 sets 12, 10, 8

Medium Grip Pull downs

Bent over barbell rows

close grip pull downs

Bent over dumbell rows.

Couple sets o abs and shrugs thwon in for good measure.

Diet was :-

0630 Museli, baby rice, protein

0800 wholemeal bread/ham sandwich (gonna cut it out tho...Gluten)

1000 150g chicken, 75g Brown Rice

1300 sam as 1000

1600 (on way home) wholemeal sandwich (gonna cut out again)

1630 Protein

1700 Workout

1830 200g Beef and Jacket pot

2130 3 Egg omelete with chicken.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

today was leg day.

done 3 sets of smith machine squats,

3sets of dumbell squats, both videod, will upload later

3 sets leg press

3 sets extensions

1.5 sets straight leg deadlifts....then puked.

Legs is shaking like a sh1tting dog....stick a fork in me, im DONE.

Diet today was:-

0630 bowl of wholegrain cheerios

0700 Protein shake

0930 150g chicken (was driving to meeting so no rice)

1230 tin tuna and 100g Brown Rice

1530 150g chicken and jacket pot

1700 Workout

1830 sirloin steak, jacket pot and salad

planning on having 3 egg omelette again at 2130.

had 2 black coffee and 2.5litres water so far.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

29April09


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!

I don't know how i managed to miss this thread for 5 DAYS!(once i go into the A/L i often forget the rest of the site exists :laugh: )

As for the DL's...fook! i can't keep me balance with both legs!Well done!

Pic is awesome, agree with Janet, whatever you are doing you are doing it well!

Didn't you promise me a pic of you in your paramedics uniform a while ago? :whistling: not that i'm here to pester you for it:whistling: :whistling: .....ok, maybe i am:tongue:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know how i managed to miss this thread for 5 DAYS!(once i go into the A/L i often forget the rest of the site exists :laugh: )
> 
> ...


Ok, tis a few years ago this one tho...before i started training


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

/Ser takes laptop upstairs for some alone time!

Thanks Jonti...HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT!!!!!!!!!! I do like a man in uniform....


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

:whistling: :innocent: :laugh:i was just tired...the look is natural


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Jonti

Your going to have to get a muscled up false leg soon or your symmetry will be out of the window!!  :thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok...you wanted the vids...here they are





 dumbell squats





 smith machine squats


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

yesterday we done something slightly different in that we trained shoulders and arms...OMG...OUCH.

seated d/b press

side lat raises

front lat raises

Press machine, wide grip

Press machine close grip

.......

EZ skull crush

EZ bicep curls

Rope pulldowns

cable curls

Pushdowns

Dumbell curls to finish.

Diet was:-

0630 wholemeal cherrios and jacket potato

0700 protein shake

0930 150g chicken, 75g brown rice

1230 tin tuna, 75g brown rice and cottage cheese

1530 150g chicken, jacket pot

1645 WORKOUT

1630 200g chicken, broccoli, potatoe

2130 3 egg omelette.

Am starting to feel ok bout the shape im seeing, just need to continue to try and lose the b/f, although cardio is practically zero.....would very light weight, sh1t loads o reps on a. seated pulley row (simulating row machine)

b. dumbell curls

just to get heart pumping bit faster, as i say,,,very very light weight ?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

oops..not updated for a few days... Friday we done a light workout as we'd covered arms on Thursday, so just done a light pump on chest and bit ab work.

Diet is as always, pretty much the same.

Diet been ok over the weekend too apart from missed out on breakfast this morning as i didnt feel too good. (bad night with hip)

Although gym is officially shut tomorrow, Marty has said we can go in for a workout, so hoping to get round at 2ish and beast the hell out my chest...although everything is progressing at a reasonable rate, i keep looking at my chest and wanting more bulk...i dont think its in proportion with the rest of my gains. My arms give out on bench press etc before i get a real pump..only real pump iget is when we do cross-over pulleys...although i have hit a PB with bench weight, i might think bout dropping weight a little and concentrating on chest tension...Marty, what do you think?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

hello Sir,

I just want to say that you are an inspiration. I have been some having bad time for past two days infact something or the other is coming up in past one month .. ...just visited this thread and after seeing your pics and improvement ..I am inspired ..keep doing what you are doing..

Thank you,

Ragahav


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ragahav said:


> hello Sir,
> 
> I just want to say that you are an inspiration. I have been some having bad time for past two days infact something or the other is coming up in past one month .. ...just visited this thread and after seeing your pics and improvement ..I am inspired ..keep doing what you are doing..
> 
> ...


Thanks Ragahav, appreciate it..hope things work out for you


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

well i did what i said yesterday, kept weight lower than i have been and concentrated on technique and keeping chest tight at all times, stretching out and holding for a couple of seconds and holding at peak contraction too.

done flat bench

incline bench

decline bench

dumbell press

cross-over pullies.

im not going to go into my diet but its been like any other day, every 3hrs, clean proteins, complex carbs, plenty of water.

Supposed to be going to Preston tomorrow with work but am just gonna stay in carlisle, dont think my hip will be up to an hour and half drive in one position.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

boy, did i have one serious sh1t night last night..even with temazepam, did not get much kip...got to work early tho, so in early, home early.

Kept diet on track, although could have murdered a Wispa...but didnt.

Had all my usual foods at all the usual times.

Training was back today, finally got my training partner to listen to me and do slow, slow reps to feel the contraction of each rep, controlling the weight on the way down as well.

Done chins to start

Lat pulldown

Bent over barbell Row

Bent over dumbell row

Pullovers

Compound Row...and six mins on sunbed.

Shat all on tele tonight so me and my good lady may just have another early night:whistling: :thumb: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello Jonti,

Nice thread. Gonna watch this one close.

How? may i ask? did you loose your leg?

You are an inspiration pal


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

i was born without it..no explanations and no operations, just didnt grow. My hip is twisted and underdeveloped, that is why im having so much grief at the mo, but untill surgeons decide what to do, i'll just carry on as i am... cheers for your comments.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ive missed a workout today for the first time in ages..but was for a good cause.

Diet has been slightly different today, mainly due to the point that i boiled dry a pan of brown rice last night so supplemented with jacket pots all day. chicken and tuna to assist.

mroe rice on the boil now, so hopefully wont burn the 4rse out the pan again, lloking forward to omellete for supper and back to the norm tomorrow.

Arms tomorrow, but may do a little shoulder as well (what i missed today).


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> i was born without it..no explanations and no operations, just didnt grow. My hip is twisted and underdeveloped, that is why im having so much grief at the mo, but untill surgeons decide what to do, i'll just carry on as i am... cheers for your comments.


Sorry to hear that mate, you look pretty big though....how long you been bbuilding.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

just over a year seriously, was doing cardio stuff for bout 18 months prior to that.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cracking arm wokout on fri...so so slow and controlled, to get technique bang on...feeling it today... done a bit cardio yesterday, some abs before having a sauna and sunbed sesh...on rowing machine was doing half a minute normal then half a minute with straight leg...really stretched out the hams.

Working later this week so not getting in gym at normal time so will not have my usual spotter, so depending on who's in, might have to go lighter...no pb's this week.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Massive inspiration mate.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

so i havent updated in a week or so....been working later than normal, only done 3 days at gym, and that was lighter than usual as i was on my own.... eat great as alway...until yesterday, when after a MTII jab, both dawn and i have felt really ill for over 24hrs, more than usual..i even barfed, which i never have with MTII..so have ate sh1t...be back on track tomorrow and gonna follow marty's newest diet regime of 1 day high carb, 1 day med carb and 2-3 days zero carbs...have started doi ng cardio of a saturday now, my crutch walks have took a back seat, although with the pup, may get back on track, but at minute will be slow till i train him to walk in between my crutches (where my leg would have been).

On a secondary note, i had my fortnightly bloods done last monday, got called into docs on tuesday night as there is a prob...apparently my ATT levels (whatever they are) have dramatically increased in two weeks...(nothing has changed meds-wise in this time). the upshot of it is that either my liver is dodgy or my bones are degenerating even further....as i dont drink...its the latter...bit disappointed as i still held a glimmer that it would all be sorted, but looks doubtful now....still gonna train hard, eat well, get the body i want...anyway rabbited on enough now..catch up soon.


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> so i havent updated in a week or so....been working later than normal, only done 3 days at gym, and that was lighter than usual as i was on my own.... eat great as alway...until yesterday, when after a MTII jab, both dawn and i have felt really ill for over 24hrs, more than usual..i even barfed, which i never have with MTII..so have ate sh1t...be back on track tomorrow and gonna follow marty's newest diet regime of 1 day high carb, 1 day med carb and 2-3 days zero carbs...have started doi ng cardio of a saturday now, my crutch walks have took a back seat, although with the pup, may get back on track, but at minute will be slow till i train him to walk in between my crutches (where my leg would have been).
> 
> On a secondary note, i had my fortnightly bloods done last monday, got called into docs on tuesday night as there is a prob...apparently my ATT levels (whatever they are) have dramatically increased in two weeks...(nothing has changed meds-wise in this time). the upshot of it is that either my liver is dodgy or my bones are degenerating even further....as i dont drink...its the latter...bit disappointed as i still held a glimmer that it would all be sorted, but looks doubtful now....still gonna train hard, eat well, get the body i want...anyway rabbited on enough now..catch up soon.


 Dont forget youre on 70gms of fats, only do it for 2 days, with lots of green veg. Its not exactly zero carbs, and is for me to get extreme condition for brit finals. Hope it works for you. myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

as last time, apologies for not updating...seems like ive just been working, eating, sleeping and training.

ok week last week training wise, but again, could have been better....keep getting an injury in my elbow area..think its tendons after training arms which knocks me off for a day or so..last week was so bad i bandaged it up for the night and when i woke, thought i was not going to be able to use crutches, it was that sore...how disasterous would that have been...i'd have had to take time off work....anyway, i just took it canny and worked leg that night...was ok by day after.

An old freind from my home town contacted me last night and asked if i wanted to train with him today...as my local gym is closed for bank hol, i decided to go through. got up at 0450 (bag already packed last night) and set off at 0510...reached gym at 0540. i had some chicken and a bag of snack-o-jacks on the way through.

Done 30 mins rowing machine cardio, then as my mate had already done an hour he had breakfast then we worked back. worked it like i have never worked it before...the machines are different to my usual ones so working different parts of my back also. was good to train with him...might go through once a week (tis opposite direction from my work so can not realistically go any more)...plus my local gym is bout 100yds from my house. on full carbs today and enjoying every minute...had 2 small chicken breasts and another bag of snack-o-jacks on drive back, and just demolished 2 slices of toast....temper was at all time low yesterday...maybe due to diet ?? i'm not sure..might just have been one of those days. My motivation over the weekend was taking a tumble but after a decent night sleep, hip not quite as bad this morning, i feel top of the world...almost....will update on my hip and meds later.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

cant get appointment till sept.... unless there is a cancel.

am gonna just tell em to do whatever they have to with the nerve endings to stop the discomfort...if am not gonna be able to wear my leg again and the bones are crumblin, i might as well be rid of the aches


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Not quite sure why im uploading these as am not really overly happy with the comparisons....Dec 08 on left...May 09 on right


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

2nd one


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

3rd one


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

ok so was not overly impressed with my photos so done something slightly different today.

Have never done drop sets so decided to do them on every chest excersise bar dumbell press, which we done 1st.

Done flat bench with drops, then flyes, then press machine, finishing on x-over pulleys...woo-hoo...feel the burn mamma... had a sauna afterwards to blow away some water.

A weird question came to my head yesterday to which, when i proposed the two answers i thought dont be stupid but maybe im not....asked Marty today too and he agreed.

I am only 10 stone...BUT if i had two legs, i'd be around 12 stone...SO...should my diet calculations be based around that of a 12 stone guy.

1. Makes sense as although gained muscle and lost bf, ive not gained massivly in the last year.

2. makes sense that to feed my muscles more, i will grow more...BUT

3, Is utter nonsense as i do, regardless of whether i have one leg, no legs or what...wiegh 10 stone, so therefore my calculations should be for a 10 stone guy ??


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

after a week or so of low motivation, contemplating eating sh1t and getting rat 4****d...for some reason today, my motivation took a turn back for the better...worked leg and shoulders hard and seen somone looking back at me in the mirror with good shoulder definition and size, which gave me a boost. ive decided to increase my proteins as detailed above...have spoken to a few people who all agree that, when written down what i eat, i do need to increase...not going to cycle carbs, just keep them consistant....am up for it more than ever now...can see myself making an appearence at some point, cloaked as a pirate, before de-cloaking and doing a routine.....mmmmm should be good for a laugh...no target date...just when i'm ready.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

great week for my motivation...have been eating like a trooper, no cr4p, and upping my protein intake....new meds came yesterday and so far so good...not 100% but ok...making me feel quite relaxed about things and i'm in a bloody good frame of mind today....done a light chest workout this morning, a little ab work then a sauna, then once i was REALLY hot, i went and done 20 mins cardio....i was shaking when i finished...right home for little sugar (apple and glass coke) then chicken and rice...never tasted so good...freshenen up now and for the 1st time in a long time, i am going out for the day and i am wearing shorts...doesnt a happen a lot apart from home and gym... and if anyone dont like seeing me in shorts they can go and fcuk themselves cause i dont give a sh1t what they think...and another thing... for the 1st time in ages...im liking what i see in the mirror......have a nice day folks,


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Jonti,

Good to see you at the Gym today, I wouldn't give a feck about wearing shorts either if I were you, you're looking good mate.

njoy the sunshine mate.

Scott


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

scot.r111 said:


> Hey Jonti,
> 
> Good to see you at the Gym today, I wouldn't give a feck about wearing shorts either if I were you, you're looking good mate.
> 
> ...


cheers bud


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Jon - great shots - I can really see a difference in the lats in the second shot as well as dome definition down the centre of your stomach ----abs on the way matey !!! woohoo - you look leaner, wider and definitely more vascular ...have you compared measurements - this is where the proof lies

Well done

Oh and keep updating darling

x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hi Jon - great shots - I can really see a difference in the lats in the second shot as well as dome definition down the centre of your stomach ----abs on the way matey !!! woohoo - you look leaner, wider and definitely more vascular ...have you compared measurements - this is where the proof lies
> 
> Well done
> 
> ...


No havent done measurements yet... i have some froma while ago but im scared :cool2: :cool2:,,,unless dawn is shrinking my clothes, they are definately tighter....i like tight.

just wanna get massive now....

cheers for comments all x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

well..nowt outa ordinary so far this week....except i been more tired than ever...may be new meds or maybe just coincidence.....carbs are ok so its not that thats making me tired....chest monday, leg yesterday...have done nothing today.

Just prepped my food for next two days as im down in Bolton on a 2day course...so cool bag is full of chicken and rice, tuna, potatoes and eggs...and rice cakes in case i get munchies... i managed to book my own hotel on the premiss that i was not going to wander around centre of bolton without my leg on looking for somewhere to eat at night, so found one with decent restaurant (the gym, pool and whirlpool and sauna did not have a bearing on the matter at all :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Got to get some perks....

Will update Friday or saturday...keep updating folks, i'll catch up with you all at weekend...thanks to all for support...you know who you are. JKW


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

jonti1leg said:


> well..nowt outa ordinary so far this week....except i been more tired than ever...may be new meds or maybe just coincidence.....carbs are ok so its not that thats making me tired....chest monday, leg yesterday...have done nothing today.
> 
> Just prepped my food for next two days as im down in Bolton on a 2day course...so cool bag is full of chicken and rice, tuna, potatoes and eggs...and rice cakes in case i get munchies... i managed to book my own hotel on the premiss that i was not going to wander around centre of bolton without my leg on looking for somewhere to eat at night, so found one with decent restaurant (the gym, pool and whirlpool and sauna did not have a bearing on the matter at all :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> ...


Enjoy your course mate


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

thursday and friday in bolton was ok...course was fun...got to have a laugh...even if it is usually me that starts it...hotel was fine...gym was........adequate if that...done a little cardio and a dumbell shoulder workout...half hour swim...when going back to room i had to walk past the bar area (where i was due to eat later) and for some reason got very uncomfortable with myself..felt very self concious bout my leg etc.... so much so that i ordered my food to my room and watched tv all night.

Friday was an even better day at the course..was a 2 day induction of a twelve month course, ending in a diploma in management..hopefully and we made it quite relaxed...got nicknamed the naughty table cause we kept up with the banter....couple of good comments bout my physique went down well too...kept food on track...only one i missed out on was 1500 chicken as it did not smell too good, but an hour later, had rice cakes and an apple..journey home was 2hrs so made god time and had brill tea...ready for it.

Been to gym this morning and done 55mins cardio and a back workout (oh and my 3 sets of crunches)....next week am on longer shift than usual so cant get to gym at normal time...gonna do best i can on my own but week after changing routine around to a Shaun "The Dinosour" Davis routine...need to hit my body harder than ever.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

sod it...gonna change my routine from tomorrow....even tho i wont be able to go as heavy, as i'll be training on my own...need to change things as of late i have felt that i/we have not been doing as much and really feel i have not made decent gains...So, starting tomorrow...5 day split workout with extra cardio on sat..monday is gonna look like this:-

as much cardio as i can (up to 1hr max)

4 sets of each....reps of 10,8,8,6

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Decline Bench

Pullovers

cable x-overs....then

seated preacher

rope curls

barbell curls

dumbell curls..........

...................This workout is taken from NABBA Health & Fitness Magazine, Issue 9. Shaun "The Dinosaur" Davis.

As i said, i need to give my body a battering, put increasingly more demands on them...especially chest,, what am i talking about...especially every-fekkin-thing.

Update when i can...JKW


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

had an ok week so far, except today when was very lethargic..in fact all of my staff were today..must be summat in the air.... diet as good as ever, training monday and tuesday not too bad...didnt think was gonna go heavy as working later and normal training partners already been, but couple o lads tagged onto my workout so they joined me... at least i had a spotter.

Hospital on monday....surgeon has agreed that it is time to get me in and do some work on me....1st stage is to get me under an xray and poke my nerves with a needle....the ones i yell at are the ones that, at a later date, he will burn away...will never be able to walk again but at least will be ache-free. been thinking bout this for a while now and as the prognosis is not good as bones are crumblin and can not fix a false hip in because of that, worse case scenario is that i still use crutches as i am now, but at least i'll be comfortable...bit of a final decision but nowt else to decide on really.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

decent week at gym....worked quite hard...even better today as i had time for cardio 1st, then bi's and tri's and my trusty 3 sets of crunches. weather is kak today...gonna have a lazy day and catch up with some TV and quality time with my dogs x


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

i am SILVER....


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone wanna buy a Freelander...02 plate, V6...2.5 ltre with LPG Conversion...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

woohoo silver boy!!! nope dont want your car - guzzler thing !!! how are you hun?


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Good going Jonti and well done on silver! Enjoy you time with the dogs.

Agreed on the weather it is totally [email protected] here today...

Well done mate


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

in a foul foul mood today, welll and yesterday....feeling frikkin sorry for myself and wondering what is the point of anything, weather is sh1t.

Monday and tuesday training was good, feeling it big time so must have been ok...30 mins cardio on monday and 45 last night...gonna have day off today as i would probably break something, or someone's face !!

Hopefully feel better tomorrow!!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

had two days off work this week cause i just could not be bothered....yesterday had a BELTING workout...had done cardio and abs earlier in the day but went for shoulders on a pre-exhaust type routine:-

15 mins light dumbell warm-ups

side lat raises

front lat raises

dumbell arnold press

machine press(was going to use smith but busy)

bent over flyes

cable fyles

Upright row

Shrugs

4 sets of each excersize.....10,8,8,6 rep range

G O O S E D

Felt great within myself compared to rest of the week...celbrated with a glass of red wine....1st in 13 months. !


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

well, i feel like a bit of a part timer this week..missed wed to have mid week break, done the shoulder routine as above on thurs...planned to do leg on Fri and bi's n tri's today....had no training partner Friday, so didnt go and was all set today...up at 0715, was going to go for a swim at 8, then back to MYB's for Bi's and Tri's...sweet...may even do leg to catch up.....No chance...dawn is at work and the pup is poorly....hurling all over the place, bless him, so cant leave him incase he chokes or summat...ive come to realise that he is the 2nd most important thing to me bar Mike, (my son). i would give my left leg for him...fingers x'd he's ok.

Next week am going to preston on Tuesday and staying over in a hotel with no gym....so rather than have Wed off, plan is to do Chest Monday, Back Wed, Sholders Thurs, leg Fri, bi's and tri's sat...cardio depends on my hip..sometimes can manage half hour, sometimes 45 mins, but i'll plan to do bike and row every training day bar Fri...may swim saturday also...might see how i feel bout doing a small walk later in the evening as well.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

going to preston today with work...so no gym for me....havent been for few days...various reasons....diet is, as always bang on track...got my cool bag full of chicken and tuna today...enough to last me till tomorrow night anyway.... starting to get a little nervous bout my procedure next sat, but its a means to an end...

Catch up upon return from gym tomorrow night...going to BEAST my chest !!!


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

belting arm workout last night...dawn asked me to fetch her a glass of baileys later on and it hurt my bi's to carry it.....done a lightish back workout this morning...was gonna do some cardio but decided not to ...done abs instead....i seem to be gaining weight at the mo...up 9lb in a month....but seem to be stripping out as well....not massibly stripping but can see more definition coming through....

When i book on duty on Monday, i am not booking off untill 17th Aug.....on call 24/7...hope i dont get disturbed too much tho.....training is still NO.1 priority.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

just about to hit gym....chest and abs today..will be lighter than usual as will have no training partner as i am working later tonight. Had good weekend...BBQ on sat and a fwe glasses of taboo !!(naughty).

just been looking on cereal packets when i was doing my porridge...there seems to be equal amounts of protein, carbs, sugars in carbs and fats to that of porridge....is there, therefore anything wrong with having said cereal instead of porridge ?

weather is looking good for today and tomorrow...shame i cant get any time off to enjoy it. My pup is alot better after his intestinal blockage last week...ferking "kong" toys are supposed to be indestrucable....me thinks a letter to "Kong" is on the cards.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Laughing at the kong toy erm did the dogglet eat it ???? Cute pic !

Glad to see you are doing well anyway Jon - keep up the good work and the great diet pfft have some normal cereal for a change feckin hell - porridge can get on your nerves after a while !

xx


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

Jem said:


> Laughing at the kong toy erm did the dogglet eat it ???? Cute pic !
> 
> Glad to see you are doing well anyway Jon - keep up the good work and the great diet pfft have some normal cereal for a change feckin hell - porridge can get on your nerves after a while !
> 
> xx


what's pfft Em ?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

nay bad week see far...working hard, eating hard, training harder...how corny is that ?

saying that..missed yesterday...had quite long day at work, def too busy and felt overtired..prob heat but im not going to complain bout nice weather. just done back tonight and feel great....bit better going in this time of night too as a little queiter than usual...dont have to wait to get on stuff...arms tomorrow, then hospital saturday...ouch....will update as soon as i can.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

oh eck..what is going wrong...ive put on 9lb in a month...granted, i have upped my protein a little but it all is going on my stomach...lok 5 months pregnant...tis making me feel like sh1t, so what do i do....have a pint and some ice cream !!! fecking idiot....motivation seems to be low again and i WANT IT BACK.... from today, returned to my original diet plan...less protein than i have been on each meal...want to continue to gain muscle but lose the bodyfat....as you all know, cardio is restricted but have been going out with the dogs and crutch jogging around the local school field..will also get back into bike and rowing machine cardio at gym as of tomorrow...

Yesterday at hospital was NOT pleasant...Surgeon put some steroidal injections into various sites starting on my T12 area of back then direct into sacral joint....belevie me the latter was extremely painful..i was hanging onto bed with all i had...veins popping out like pencils and got a sweat on instnatly..plan is that if anyof them as worked he will know by which area is less painful over next couple of weeks...he will then, one by one burn the nerves away, rather than do a load and them not work at all...so another waiting game but hey ho..on route to pain-free....feel tickety-boo today !! (you know)

Need to increase my intensity at gym also...any ideas for pre-workout boost ?


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

latest pic...not overly impressed as put some bf on over last month


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

dont take magnesium....just the gabapentin...since my jabs i have noticed that things are easier when i am standing and the bit of femur that i have is facing downwards...as soon as (well, 10 mins-ish) i sit, it starts.

Need to take some more photos...my shoulders feel bigger and my work shirts are tight....i love wearing my t-shirts and realising that either dawn is shrinking them in the wash or i am, indeed, growing. Feeling more positive bout everything....with my hip being a little easier, my spirits have been lifted, working hard in the gym...more intense...training partner wants to change routine around but i'm sticking with the current regime...seems to be working.....planning a course before long but am gonna get all i need for the full course, before i start. Am taking deca from doc anyway so might as well top it up.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

hell, tas been a while since i updated....ok, hip situ is crap to say the least...meds are back up high and ave been very very uncomfortbel, not sleeping (even with sleeping pills)...emotions have been very low, am gonna lose it at the drop of a hat...someone disagreed with a decision id made at work (i am manager so perfectly entitled to make such decisions) and the rational me would have explained the reason for my actions, put a "trial" timescale on it and re-evaluated it at that time....this time they got it both barrels explaining that they dont have to like what i ask them to do...but they DO have to do it..and not in a pleasant manner either.

Only thing keeping me sane is my family and my training....training gets rid of my anger and stupid thoughts of finishing it altogether, get rid of the pains once and for all.

Still need to get rid of some BF so started a carb-cycling diet today...gonna try and do 3 days no carbs then increase carbs for two days then back to three off--- might just do two to start tho, depends how i feel, increasing the fats, should replace the energy that would normally lose through cutting out carbs...time will tell...apologies to moan on about my medical situ, but may outline why i been quiet on here...been in a shell. back at hosp tomorrow (monday) to discuss options...one is to do a hip distarculation, amputating my remaining femur, killing the nerves around it...sounds a bit drastic but i know that i'll never walk again anyway so if it gets rid of it all, bring it on. We (dawn, mike and my buddies at the gym) just want the old Jonti back...he's gone awol and needs to come home. speak soon...JKW


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Tough times i read makes my own self inflicted situation insignificant compared to yours. However out of every seemingly disasterous situation, you can produce a positive or two. Easy for me to say, but if you can believe then you will succeed. Despite your handicap look at what you have achieved. The future is for you to make the best of. You have discovered bodybuilding and can use the strength and fitness from that to cope with anything life comes up with. You can control your mind the same, hope all goes well whatever you decide. myb


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

got the date for my next procedure...26th Sept...Femural Nerve Block !!! will totally render what i have of right leg numb and will just move with gravity...again without anaesthetic so not going to be comfortable...have heard a couple of horror stories bout procedure going wrong but when faced with the alternative (current situ) its a gamble im willing to take. BBding is keeping me sane, i have a good guy (Shaun Watson) keeping an eye on me and my diet, although im not training with him, am still picking up lots of good ideas...have made few improvements over past few weeks, lats seem to be pulling out more than they have and chest is filling out...also losing a little b-fat around my stomach is boosting morale too...have not done any recent photos for a while, need to lose a little more so the effect is more wow.....never, will i give up on my dream to do a least one show...maybe take years to get there...but i will...thanks to all who have supported me over past 18months, both personally and in my onset of BBing.


----------

